

Pro-CISA Comcast trying to shutdown service for anti-CISA fax campaign - rubbingalcohol
http://tumblr.fightforthefuture.org/post/126517363443/when-unlimited-is-not-unlimited-comcast-cisas

======
pastycrinkles
As far as cable companies go, they're kinda low on the telephony totem pole
anyway. Probably best to ditch them and go with AT&T/Frontier/whoever your
local phone company is.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
"The master's tools will never dismantle the master's house."

